
Google vs. Oracle: Innovation’s Delicate Balance - pseudolus
https://spectator.org/google-v-oracle-innovations-delicate-balance/
======
drallison
The author of this article appears clueless and clearly has not read the many
excellent briefs for the Google v. Oracle case before the Supreme Court. A
finding for Oracle may kill the golden goose.

------
oldandtired
Does the author of this article show any comprehension of the subject matter
at hand? Somehow, one does not think so. Any else care to comment on the
article>

